# The Euro trying to self destruct



## wayneL (16 July 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/ma...007/07/16/ccview116.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox



> Arrogant Germany and fearful France tearing euro apart
> 
> By Ambrose Evans- Pritchard
> Last Updated: 1:03am BST 16/07/2007
> ...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (16 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/ma...007/07/16/ccview116.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox




Cheers for the heads up Wayne as the euro pound and euro usd are on my daily watches, wait to see some trend breaks.


----------



## ta2693 (16 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/ma...007/07/16/ccview116.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox




I find it is very difficult to believe EMU will destruct. But if that happen, who will benefit most? 

I am interested in "Mortgage payments will become tax-deductable. House prices will now start rising again after sliding this Spring."
if that happen,property company like VPG who has assets in EU will have better performance  than its peers. VPG is 1.945 right now. compared with right issue price 1.92 which is underwritten by UBS, JP morgan and MB, it is very cheap.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 February 2012)

The last bastion of the Euro takes a hit too...... there's that word again - *unexpectedly!*

FRANKFURT (MarketWatch) -- Industrial output in Germany *unexpectedly*  plunged by a seasonally-adjusted 2.9% in December, the economics  ministry reported Tuesday, after an upwardly-revised reading of  unchanged in November. Economists had forecast a 0.2% monthly rise.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (9 June 2013)

Das ist nicht gut?

German court case could force euro exit, warns key judge

Crucial hearings on the eurozone’s bail-out policies at Germany’s top court this week could set in motion events that force Germany’s withdrawal from the euro, a leading judge has warned. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...se-could-force-euro-exit-warns-key-judge.html


----------

